# Holter monitor codes for 2011



## lonocket (Jan 5, 2011)

Please help.  When looking at deletion codes  i have been given it shows code 93230 to have been deleted for 2010, however it still shows in the 2011 cpt book.  Am i crazy or am i making a mistake.  First relating to cardiac in office.  The second can you also tell me what it will be for in hospital (professional component).  Thank you to all who wants to help.

I MAY HAVE SAID THIS WRONG.  93230 MAY STILL BE HERE FOR 2011, HOWEVER IF NOT HOW IS IT CHANGING FOR 2011.  ARE THEY USING MORE CODES FOR DIFFERENT TIMES ETC...  AND AGAIN IN OFFICE, AND IN HOSPITAL.  SORRY FOR SOUNDING SO CONFUSED.  THANK YOU.


----------



## charityelaine (Jan 7, 2011)

Bless your heart! I've seen that you've had a lot of people look at your question, and noone has made a comment...I hate when that happens.
The 93230 HAS been deleted. You must now use the 93224-93227 depending on what was done. We use the 93224 when the physician, indeed, does everything. However, the one we use the most is the 93227, since our physician is usually just doing the review & interp (& the equipment is not ours). The old code (93230) stated 24 hour monitoring (and could not be reimbursed with 2 in the units to show a 48 hour monitoring). The NEW codes state up to 48 hours. Keep in mind, though, that if the patient does not wear the holter for longer than 12 hours, you must append the -52 modifier to show "reduced services".
Hope this helps out. Please let me know if you have any questions or can't make heads or tails of what I've said. lol

Charity, CPC


----------



## dvoegele (Sep 15, 2011)

*Holter monitor new for this year ???*

What revenue codes do you use


----------



## kimberlywaidler (Dec 18, 2012)

*Charity*

Nice job answering that question..helped me out as well  Kimberly W CPC


----------

